# PE Power Books and their coverage to the exam



## budder8818 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just past my FE in electrical and am working in a utility in the planning dept. I'm hoping to get some rotational experience in the protection group at my company to broaden my knowledge. I have 5 years to study for the PE exam. In that time I plan on doing self study and possibly obtaining a masters in EE power. Please suggested additional books to what I've already compiled from doing a search on these forums:

*Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems (6th Edition) [Hardcover]*

Theodore Wildi (Author)

I have never read this book but from what I have heard on this forum this book is excellently written and anyone with good fundamental understanding of electricity, rotating machines, vector calculus and 3 &amp; 4 year electrical engineering power coursework should understand. I'm expecting it to cover the following on the exam:

B. Devices and Power Electronic Circuits 9%

1. Battery characteristics and ratings2

2. Power supplies

3. Relays, switches, and PLCs

4. Variable-speed drives 

III. Rotating Machines and Electromagnetic Devices 20%

A. Rotating machines 12.5%

1. Synchronous machines

2. Induction machines

3. Generator/motor applications

4. Equivalent circuits

5. Speed-torque characteristics

6. Motor starting

B. Electromagnetic Devices 7.5%

1. Transformers

2. Reactors

3. Testing

C. Protection 10%

1. Overcurrent protection

2. Protective relaying

3. Protective devices (e.g., fuses, breakers, reclosers)

4. Coordination

*Power System Analysis [Hardcover]*

John Grainger (Author), Jr., William Stevenson (Author)s

I have already extensively studied this book as an undergraduate and believe it will cover the following topics in the PE exam (please provide input):

II. Circuit Analysis 20%

A. Analysis 11%

1. Three-phase circuit analysis

2. Symmetrical components

3. Per unit analysis

4. Phasor diagrams

IV. Transmission and Distribution (High, Medium, and Low Voltage) 30%

A. System Analysis 12.5%

1. Voltage drop

2. Voltage regulation

3. Power factor correction and voltage support

4. Power quality

5. Fault current analysis

6. Grounding

7. Transformer connections

8. Transmission line models

B. Power System Performance 7.5%

1. Power flow

2. Load sharing: parallel generators or transformers

I'm also hoping to find help with these subjects from this book:

*Power Systems Analysis and Design 5th Ed by *J. DUNCAN GLOVER

National Electrical Code 2011 Handbook (International Electric Code Series)

C. Codes and Standards 12.5%

1. National Electrical Code (NEC)

2. National Electrical Safety Code (NESC)

3. Electric shock and burns

This is pretty obvious the code book.

*Renewable and Efficient Electric Power Systems [Hardcover]*

Gilbert M. Master

4. Demand and energy management/calculations

5. Engineering economics

This book is excellent and covers a wide variety of engineering problems with first order calculations for renewable energy systems. It also has a full chapter covering engineering economics and would recommend it if you are looking to understand engineering economics in depth. It also talks about energy calculations, rate calcs ect...

That leaves me with:

I think the measurement part might be explain wildi's book but please comment:

A. Measurement and Instrumentation 7.5%

1. Instrument transformers

2. Wattmeters

3. VOM metering

4. Insulation testing

5. Ground resistance testing

Have know idea where to even start with these:

B. Special Applications 10%

1. Lightning and surge protection

2. Reliability

3. Illumination engineering

This topic is covered in Graingers book however, I didn't like how it was explained...if anyone has any recommendations please let me know.

3. Power system stability

I think this should cover the basics behind all the topics on the exam. Additionally, I plan on taking a multitude of practice exams when the date gets closer.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Wael (Dec 31, 2012)

I passed the FE exam as well last October. Congaats. My experiences qualified me totake the PE exam on April 2013. unlike you, I don't have much time to master each subject, my approach is to review for 1 month then to practice as many problems as i can. I got Wildi and stevenson. besides, I got the EPRM from PPI for references. to answer your question, this what I found:

In EPRM you can find the illumintion engineering (starting from optics). As for Reliability, there is a section in the code "Annex F". besides I can guess that it could use total probabilty if a question is to be asked. like if GEN A has this% of faliure and GEN B has this %, what is the % of successful operation?

Finally as for Lightning and surge protection, Wildi Page 713.

Good luck.


----------



## iwire (Dec 31, 2012)

I am also interested which book to covers...i have the wildi book already. How about Zorbas book?


----------

